# Changing a router bit?



## Mickb (Jul 29, 2019)

I bought at an auction an old Rockwell Speedmatic router Model 5372 Motor, serial 116877, it seems to work fine, I just want to change the bit, how do you do it?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi,Mick; welcome! I'm not being snarky when I say you need to do some reading on operating a router. Seriously, these things can bite!
All router collets are not created equal, but most work on the principal of a cone inside a nut; as you tighten the nut the cone which is split, closes up on the shank of the correct sized bit shank, gripping it firmly.
Some routers have a shaft lock which prevents the collet, bit. and arbour from moving while you tighten the nut. Others require two wrenches; one to hold the arbour and the other to tighten the collet nut.
There's a LOT of You Tube videos on operating routers, well worth the time spent.
Again, welcome!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Dunno. Did you do an on-line search for the manual for it? Because chances are you can find the manual for it, complete with instructions.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Mick and welcome. It will be one of the methods Dan described. You can post pictures of it as long as the pictures are in your hard drive. Use the Advanced post option and then look for Manage Attachments and click it. Maximize the screen it goes to so you can see all the buttons to click. It's an old router which is why none of us so far are familiar with it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

So, I mentioned my neighbour scoring a Bosch 4100 TS for $275Cdn. a couple of weeks ago. Well thanks to Herb's generosity he's now got a new guard, and the TS is cleaned and serviced.
Today he took it for a test drive and on our late afternoon dog walk he mentioned that the blade that's on it must be dull..._'cause it's smoking. _
It didn't look bad when I first saw it so my alarm bells went off!
"What were you doing with it?" I asked. "Well I was cutting a piece of hardwood, like this," making a gesture indicating a crosscut.
Now I'm really worried! "Crosscutting? Freehand?!" I asked. "What's crosscutting?" he said...
"So let me get this straight; you were cutting across the wood grain freehand...no fence of any kind?"
"Yeh; what's wrong with that?"
Fortunately another woodworker neighbour was also there as our combined shocked expressions must have made an impression.
"Pretty sure that's why the blade was smoking!" says I and Other Neighbour.
"Why's that?" says New Saw Owner.
MORAL: Just because someone is competent in other fields don't assume they automatically become knowledgeable about woodworking machinery. 
O.N. and myself took great pains to impress on N.S.O. that what he did was really hazardous to his future wellbeing! We also found out that he didn't get a miter fence with the saw.
Hopefully my old Delta one will fit his Bosch miter slots.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

> Hopefully my old Delta one will fit his Bosch miter slots


it won't..
it will be really sloppy...
layer UHMW tape to the side wall od the miters guide rail...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I think that that model used two 1 1/8" wrenches to change the bit. One on the collet nut and the other on the hex above the nut.


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

Not sure, but I think he may have a stuck bit. If that is the case, best to soak (just the tip) in PB fluid. Or better, so you do not get fluid in the motor, just spray it a little at the tip, and wait a few hours and repeat. WD-40 will not work as well as PB, the stuff just stinks to high hell. assuming this is what you meant, as if you know how to use the router, I must assume you know how to change a bit. Otherwise, yes a router can bite, and take a finger OFF VERY EASY, its second in my list of most dangerous shop tools, just behind a table saw. Granted, this mainly depends on the bit.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

BCR said:


> Granted, this mainly depends on the bit.


On the contrary, depends on the operator.


----------

